
Wikipedia Has Cancer - mirap
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikipedia:Wikipedia_Signpost/2017-02-27/Op-ed
======
PaulHoule
Unlike some non-profits that spend millions a year, Wikipedia unambiguously
makes something that people find value in.

